# Alarm or just what???



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

It is not a security alarm sytem, but a theft deterrent. Most vehicles (at least Ford and Chevy) have this in them. If you want a alarm that will sound during an attempt to break in you will have to go after market. I am not positive, but all of my fords in the past that had this, if you left your windows down (or they were broken) and the doors were locked the horn will go off if the door was opened. I have not tested the Cruze yet, but will.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I know my Celica only had a glass breakage sensor. Not sure if the Cruze has this or not. I do know my Probe had an aftermarket alarm that would go off if we had big thunder or a car with a loud muffler drove by as it was parked on the street. Very annoying. Sometimes the best deterrent is the flashing red light. Bottom line is the guys that really want to break into your car will break into your car no matter what expensive alarm you have.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My CDX must have an alarm as the manual says that if you push the lock button once the alarm and engine immobiliser will activate after 30 seconds, two pushes gives a beep and instant alarming. It also says if an attempt is made to jack a wheel off the ground the alarm will activate.


----------



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

An easy way to find out is to leave a window down then lock the doors. When you reach in and open the car without unlocking it what happens? If nothing then no alarm. If the horn goes off then you have an alarm. With most cars the horn beeps when you push the lock button so that you can locate your vehicle in a crowded parking lot. If you hold it down the horn honks repeatedly as a way of drawing attention to you in case of an emergency. Like a panic button.


----------

